# Geocache prize?



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Was recently hiking with my daughter on an established trail and noticed a small hollow log. Looked in it just fooling around and found a bag full of $ and candy in it. Also had some notes in it but I didn't read them. Is this a geocache?


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

I would say yes. I find all types of of odd and ends containers while mushroom hunting. I just leave them alone and move on.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> found a bag full of $ and candy in it


Was it enough for a 12 pk?


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Sprytle said:


> Was it enough for a 12 pk?


Looked like it. Didn't count it or steal the candy. My daughter said finders keepers haha.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Any old porn mags? Might have been a different kind of Cache?!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Nope. HA HA


----------

